# Opportunity Knocks at local park building



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi there

Every morning i walk my dog in the local park and there is a building that i alway thought would make a great place for a coffee shop / cafe its never been used as a cafe only as a meeting place for "friends of the park" once a month but does look like a cafe it has counter and serving hatch tables chairs toilets ect and a great location (visually) with possible out door seating

im friendly with the friends of the park chair as i have done jobs at cost for them in the past so i thought i would ask the possibility of opening a coffee shop in the building and they seem as keen as me.

its really early days we have got to arrange a meeting to make sure everything is amicable but its looking like it could be possible

I think i may be able to get cheap or free rent to start and see how things progress i have a mazzer major and a fracino heavenly (not ideal commercial machine) and plenty of other equipment i would have to hire someone eventually as i have my own business but i could be there most of the time.

i would just be planning on selling coffee cake and maybe good quality pre made sandwiches

its not a huge park but has 18 hole pitch and put play area and a couple of half size football fields and also popular with walkers

I've definitely got a limited budget but dont mind a little gamble but with most things already in place how much of a cost could i set up on? im thinking a few k possibly hopefully lol

i can upgrade thing like decor machinery and branding if things took off it may need a social media campaign ect to get kick started but its a great location and i think has loads of potential

many thanks james


----------



## harrydog (Apr 28, 2021)

Sounds fabulous. I must admit that when I looked into a coffee cart at my then local train station I couldn't get the figures to work. Try as I might, it just wouldn't get a profit unless people came to the station earlier than needed, working on a 2-3 minute coffee and people arriving with 5 minutes to go I wouldn't make enough coffee in time. Having a rent free, dog walking, jogging paradise sounds ideal. 
Go for the local produce and sell "Artisan" stuff and you could be onto a winner.👍


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

I think you might be quite lucky to get going for a few grand and your wee machine will struggle if you get busy but crowdfunding is really a thing these days and if you can get the locals behind you then there's no reason why you shouldn't raise enough to get it going properly.

Perhaps talk to your local roasters and get them onboard, they may be able to help with equipment and will certainly have plenty of useful advice.


----------

